
 The definition of evil  - ajbatac
http://www.ibuildings.com/blog/archives/1211-The-definition-of-evil.html
======
Allocator2008
Tell you what, I don't know about caching but I have long held spaces to be
evil, such as "C:\Program Files". WTF? It would have made sense to say
"C:\Program_Files" but using a space is just, well, wrong. I work in Austin
where rumor holds that horse thieves are still hung to this day. Something
about "common law"/"citizen's arrest". Anyway. If that is true and I don't
know if it is, I might expand the horse thief law to those who include spaces
in directory names. (In jest at any rate!)

